# Honfleur, and Surrounding Area



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

We are going over to Honfleur next year early March / April (Dates not settled yet), we will be over there 7 - 8 - 9 days, what are the must see sites, is it feasible to do , Honfleur, Bayeux, and Mont St Michel. 

Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi I've been there many times.
To kick off you must go over the "point du Normandie" the famous bridge.
There is a great aire in Honfluer,but if I were planning to be there for your length I might consider the site just up the road.
Take a walk up the hill to the small chapel. Watch the prices of drinks at cafe's around the lovely harbour !.
Try Deauville & Trouville (may be spelt wrong sorry) about 10k up the coast.
Nice aire and site in Bayuex,city ALWAYS worth a visit,although this year I was refused access to the municiple site (tag axle),ironic really it was the 8th June.........................65 years to the day that my wifes uncle was one of the first liberators of that city.
Mont St Michel well worth a visit (ok a bit touristy but who cares) try to stay near it at night,really nice when lit up.)
If you have about 8 days it might be worth visiting the D Day landing beaches,not far from Bayuex.
If you need any more indepth details pm me.
Gary


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> We are going over to Honfleur next year early March / April (Dates not settled yet), we will be over there 7 - 8 - 9 days, what are the must see sites, is it feasible to do , Honfleur, Bayeux, and Mont St Michel.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Steve


Hi there Steve, Gary's info is spot on.

We found the Aire at Honfluer to be full on the Sunday afternoon (September time), so stayed at the Municipal site, (up the hill, and turn right). They accepted our tag axle MH. We then made our way down to the Aire in the morning and stayed for two days. €7.50 per night in 2008, and you can pay daily by card at the ticket machine. This price includes hook up, if you can get plugged in. Other services were free.
If you take the bikes, there are some nice pathways and a park past the harbour and turn left.

Just up left from the Aire, there is either a Lidl or an Aldi store.

Le Mont St Michel is a must, however tidal times will dictate whether you stay on the car park or at the camp site in the village. Again, there is an overnight parking charge at Le Mont, but no facilities .

Enjoy,

Jock.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Ditto all the above.

The Aire at Honfleur isn't everyones cup of tea as it is usually pretty busy/ full. There is electric and it is €7 per 24 hrs to stay at the Aires.

However it is very useful for visiting Honfleur as it is a short walk to the harbour and shops. Good market on Saturday and a smaller Bio market on a Wed morning.

At the library, next to the tourist office you can access the internet or there is a cafe obliquely opposite that has WiFi or even better if you have your own laptop further down the road from Lidl is a McDonalds for Free WiFi.

Le Mont St Michel is worth a visit but always busy at the Mount. There is an interesting info centre on the work that is going on to restore Le mont to its island status.

If you prefer to be where there are services then opposite the camp site is an Aire which seems to be an old campsite or perhaps part of the one opposite which is now just for motorhomes. It is barrier controlled and you need to park up, go to main reception to pay and then given a code to enter.

Here you have water and electric included in the price of €8.50 + 20cents pp tourist tax. Also pitches are of a generous size and hedged. The shops are nearby.

For diesel there is a Carrefour near Avranches off the D7/D247 or there are places at Pontorson (also McDonalds here).


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> We are going over to Honfleur next year early March / April (Dates not settled yet), we will be over there 7 - 8 - 9 days, what are the must see sites, is it feasible to do , Honfleur, Bayeux, and Mont St Michel.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Steve


hi just come back from doing exactly as you want to do, there a week but moved on each day mont st michel is a trek but well worth it and honfleur is one of the prettiest places you could ask for, the aire in honfleur was 8 euro,s with free electric and water etc, bayeaux lovely town, bit exspensive tho, 
mark


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

"the aire in honfleur was 8 euro,s with free electric and water etc"

Has the price for the Aire at Honfleur gone up?

It was €7 mid October this year.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

It's an area of outstanding cider making. I believe there are two main cider areas in France but a bottle bought here is worth it.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you all for your postings,

All very useful, we have decided that we will travel directly to "Mont St Michel" then back to Bayeaux, then to Honfleur. we will be deciding on the day if we use Aire or campsite, (I am not one of these people that think it a crime to use a campsite).


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> (I am not one of these people that think it a crime to use a campsite).


Neither are we Steve, but the camp site is away up the hill, and a fair old walk into town. :wink:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*normandy*

We stayed at the municiple camp at Bayeaux this summer , and was ideal for getting in and out of the town.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

JockandRita said:


> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> > (I am not one of these people that think it a crime to use a campsite).
> ...


Jock,

I just read again what I typed, I did not mean to infer that you were tight, just that I don't much care where I stay as long as its the best place for that visit at that time, wether that be an Aire or a camp site.

Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pop in if your passing.

Ray.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Aire at Honfleur was 7 euros in June and september, also excellent access to the vets if you are needing to do passport bits. Really short walk to town and we love the fact its busy, Le Mont is 2.5hrs down road and last year it was 8 euros right on the car park aire with no services.


----------

